# Dating experience poll



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

*.*

.


----------



## LucasM (Dec 2, 2010)

Zero


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Well im a girl so I've had hundreds..you know its easy for us girls..we can have no personality but still get dates..




oh no wait..I've had none..stfu mich starting on here as well...no more gender wars..

Seriously mods lock this thread now..if you want to know why read chat logs


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

RayOfLight123 said:


> Well im a girl so I've had hundreds..you know its easy for us girls..we can have no personality but still get dates..
> 
> oh no wait..I've had none..stfu mich starting on here as well...no more gender wars..
> 
> Seriously mods lock this thread now..if you want to know why read chat logs


What happened in chat?

I agree its not real helpful playing the gender comparison game. Its probably motivated by the expectation of justifying one point of view or another.



michael1 said:


> A very quick poll about whether you have had/how much dating experience, you've had (bad sentence, but you get the point).


Gender roles may effect people's experiences in general, and if you want some material to support your point of view please find some unbiased research somewhere and go ahead an quote it. Don't try to draw others into your polemic.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

RayOfLight123 said:


> Well im a girl so I've had hundreds..you know its easy for us girls..we can have no personality but still get dates..
> 
> oh no wait..I've had none..stfu mich starting on here as well...no more gender wars..
> 
> Seriously mods lock this thread now..if you want to know why read chat logs


 I feel you on this... I can see this going downhill real fast..lol
But otherwise , it is a pretty cool idea to poll this data i like it out of my own curiousity


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I've dated before but not really sure if I had a real girlfriend, or one that I'd call "close". Longest I've dated was around the 2 month range. Never a relationship.

To be honest, I don't think you or I are missing much.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

I'll take #4 for $500, Alex.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Nope. Got nothing.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Madbritt (Nov 12, 2008)

I've been asked, but wasn't interested...


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

none

(also this is a pretty heteronormative poll!)


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I've been on plenty of dates, but never been in a relationship.


----------



## AaronLiburd (Nov 25, 2010)

Never had a date nor a relasionship. im basically a dating reject (looser)


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

nemesis1 said:


> I've been on plenty of dates, but never been in a relationship.


Same for me I guess.

One time I was seeing someone for about a month, but I don't know at which point to start considering it a relationship. Maybe after the first kiss, but we never kissed.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

2 girlfriends in the past and about 7 random hookups not much....


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Been with women who could see past the ugly. Even slept with a few of them.
I have a girlfriend now.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've been with my boyfriend for about 2 and a half years.


----------



## madsv (Mar 19, 2010)

I have been with my wife for 15 months now


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

I've been asked once and been on one once. Not had a bf though. No poll option for me I guess...


----------



## CK1708 (Mar 30, 2011)

I've never been on a date, but I did go out with my last girlfriend for nearly a year.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Second to the last. Never before & i really don't care. Got bigger problems than this (heck, i can't even go in public in the area i live w/o getting anxiety).


----------



## Paulo (Mar 15, 2011)

hmm. the poll on guys having past GF/Wife are number 2. interesting.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I've been on dates, but have never been in a real relationship. I've been in an online relationship before, but that doesn't count.

... At the rate I'm going, I'm going to die alone with 46 cats, I just know it.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

heyJude said:


> ... At the rate I'm going, I'm going to die alone with 46 cats, I just know it.


That's a lot of kitty litter :um
:squeeze

I have asked girls out, but never been asked out myself and never been on dates.
Hmm, what's the masculine equivalent of cats? ..snakes?
Oh god, I hate reptiles! xD


----------



## cyprus avenue (Mar 23, 2011)

.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

How can you have someone when you have severe social anxiety ?? That I will never understand really. I don't get how more than 60% of the users have bfs/gfs, they all just pretend to have I think, or it's just a tiny problem for them, I don't know. It's scary to know that I'm the only one going through this s***


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Nothing ever. Bleh.











heyJude said:


> ... At the rate I'm going, I'm going to die alone with 46 cats, I just know it.


At this point, the prospect of becoming a Crazy Cat Gentleman is looking pretty appealing to me...


----------

